# عيد خميس الصعود



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*




*





*عيد خميس الصعود*














*
إن عيد صعود ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى السماء بعد أربعين يوماً من قيامته  المظفرة، هو من الأعياد السيدية في الكنيسة المقدسة. وفي هذا اليوم يرفع الصليب  الذي ينصَّب في الكنيسة بعد القيامة، إشارة إلى صعود الرب إلى السماء. تنتظر  الكنيسة بعد هذا العيد، عيد حلول الروح القدس، المعروف أيضاً بأحد الفينطيقوسطي  ويقع بعد خمسين يوماً من قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح المظفرة في بين  الأموات.












ترتيلة :  ذا نهارٌ فيه ضاءت
        ذا نهارٌ فيه ضاءتْ                          شمسُ صعودِ  المسيحْ
        واستنارَ الكلُّ  منـهُ                         ذا لنا فادٍ  صحـيـح
        قد عتقنا فخلصنـا                          من عدانا  المارديـنْ
        وصعدْ ثم تمجَّـدْ                            في سمائه  الحصيـنْ












قراءات من العهد القديم :
سفر الخروج 19 : 16 ـ 25 
              20 : 1 ـ  17
سفر المزامير 18 : 1 ـ 15
سفر زكريا 13 : 2 ـ 6

قراءات من العهد الجديد : 
أعمال الرسل 1 : 1 ـ 4
رسالة إلى أفسس 4 : 1 ـ 16
إنجيل لوقا 24 : 44 ـ 53
إنجيل مرقس 16 : 14 ـ 
 
20

 
فروميون : التسبيح للابن الممجد مع أبيه وروحه القدوس، الذي نزل من السماء، من  أجل خلاص أحبائه لكي يمتعهم بنعمائه وآلائه، وقد عاد صاعداً في مثل هذا اليوم إلى  أبيه بشكل عجيب، مكملاً ما نطق به الأنبياء والأولون، إذ قد نادى النبي داود أن  أرفعنّ أيتها الأبواب رؤوسكنَّ ليدخل ملك المجد، الصالح الذي نرجو مراحمه ونسبحه في  هذا الوقت.
سدرو : أيها المسيح إلهنا السامي لمجده والفائق بعظمته، الذي تنازل بإرادته،  بعد إنجاز تدبيره الإلهي وفتح أمامنا أبواب السماء الموصدة دوننا بفعل المعصية،  وأعاد إلينا ميراثنا المنزوع عنا عدلاً وأجلسنا عن يمين أبيه الممجد، وإذ رأته  القوات السماوية صاعداً بمجد عظيم، امتلأت عجباً وهتفت قائلة من هذا الآتي من آدم  الأرضية وثيابه محمرة كالخوص. هذا هو الرب القوي الجبّار الذي سبى سبياً وربط  البشرية بصليبه، وقضى على العاتي بقدرته، فارفعي أيتها الارتاج رؤوسكنَّ ليدخل ملك  المجد، ثم هتفت بأناشيد الظفر قائلة : قدوس الرب العزيز القهّار، ونحن أيضاً نصرخ  مع جوقات الملائكة ونقول : مبارك وقار الرب من مكانه إلى الأبد. مبارك الرب الذي  تنازل إلينا ورفعنا إليه. مبارك الرب الذي أتضع ليرفعنا. مبارك الرب الذي أتى  ليخلصنا. ومزمع أن يأتي ليقيمنا. مبارك الرب الذي علّم الخلاص لتلاميذه وكشف لهم  الأسرار. مبارك الرب الذي وعدنا لأن يكون معنا حتى انقضاء الدهور. مبارك الرب الذي  صعد بمجد وبهاء وجعل أعداءه موطئاً لقدميه، والآن ربنا نبتهج إليك نحن الذين نكمل  عيد صعودك بابتهاج، وانشراح لتقوينا على السلوك الذي يُرضي إرادتك وأعنا لنقضي أيام  غربتنا بعيدين عن المحن والبلايا، ومتمتعين بالأمن والسلام والراحة والاطمئنان،  وأعطنا حياة لأيدانيها موت أو فساد، لكيما نُختطف جميعاً مع القوات السماوية  لاستقبالك يوم مجيئك الثاني.
        وأجعل ذكراً صالحاً  لأمواتنا الراقدين على رجاء ظهورك، لكي نحن وهم نستطيع الوقوف عن جانبك اليمين  بوجوه مسفرة، ونرفع لك الحمد والشكر، ولأبيك ولروحك القدوس الآن وكل أوان وإلى أبد  الآبدين آمين.














القراءة (إنجيل مرقس 16 : 14 ـ 20) :


" أَخِيراً ظَهَرَ لِلأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَهُمْ مُتَّكِئُونَ وَوَبَّخَ عَدَمَ  إِيمَانِهِمْ وَقَسَاوَةَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا  الَّذِينَ نَظَرُوهُ قَدْ قَامَ. وَقَالَ  لَهُمُﭐذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. مَنْ آمَنَ  وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. وَهَذِهِ  الآيَاتُ تَتْبَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُخْرِجُونَ الشَّيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِي وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ.  يَحْمِلُونَ حَيَّاتٍ وَإِنْ شَرِبُوا شَيْئاً مُمِيتاً لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ  وَيَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَرْضَى فَيَبْرَأُونَ.ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللَّهِ. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ  وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ".

 
 *​*


* *شفت الموضوع بموقع مطرانيه حلب للسريان الارثوذكس فحبيت انقله للافاده
*​ 






​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (12 مايو 2010)

لوقا 24 
*49- و ها انا ارسل اليكم موعد ابي فاقيموا في مدينة اورشليم الى ان تلبسوا قوة من الاعالي.*
*50- و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم.*
*51- و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و صعد الى السماء.*
*52- فسجدوا له و رجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم.*
*53- و كانوا كل حين في الهيكل يسبحون و يباركون الله*
انتهت رحلة القيامة
ويصعد المسيح بعد اداء رسالة الخلاص
الى السماء على انتظار مجيئه الثانى
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الصعود الالهى
مشكورة يا بسم الصليب 
سلام


----------



## jojo_angelic (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: عيد خميس الصعود..كل عام وانتم بخيــر*






                فملك المسيح لانهاية له، وان صعوده الى السماء يذكرنا بعظمته ومجده
                الالهيين ، وجلوسه عن يمين الله الاب ثم مجيئه الثاني للدينونة في الوقت
                المعين من الله ن فعيد الصعود هو مرحلة هامة من حياة المسيح ، الذي 
                انتقل فيها بالجسد من عالمنا الارضي بعد أن أتم العمل الذي جاء من أجله
                وتوجه بعمل الفداء العظيم لاجل خلاص الجنس البشري .

                         أن مسيحنا الذي ارتفع عنا الى السماء، هو الهنا وربنا ومخلصنا الذي يحبنا
                وهو مازال معنا ولن يفارقنا الى منتهى الايام ، فهل نؤمن به ونملكــه على
                حياتنا، ونحيا معه ولــه أيضا الى الابــــــــــــــــــــــــد؟ 
شكرااااااااا ليـك besm alslib ،  باركـك المسيح


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*وانت بالف خير اخي*

*و شكرا** على مرورك الغالي*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

*شكرا اختي العزيزه على مرورك الغالي*

*الرب يباركك *
​


----------



## النهيسى (12 مايو 2010)

منتهى الشكر


للموضوع  الرائع


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​


----------



## besm alslib (12 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى الشكر
> 
> 
> للموضوع  الرائع
> ...



*اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## besm alslib (13 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*الجميل هو مرورك اخي الغالي*

*نورت الموضوع*
​


----------



## سور (13 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا بسم الصليب
بركة عيدى الصعود والعنصرة تكون معكى​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى أخى على الموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 مايو 2010)

بسم الصليب

موضوع جاء بوقته اختى الكريمة

الف شكر الك

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا بسم الصليب
> بركة عيدى الصعود والعنصرة تكون معكى​


*الجميل هو مرورك الغالي عزيزتي*

*ومعاكي وعليكي تحل البركه باذن الرب *

*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك المميز*
​


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى أخى على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​*


*شكرا اختي على مرورك اللطيف *
* الرب يباركك *
​


----------



## besm alslib (14 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بسم الصليب
> 
> موضوع جاء بوقته اختى الكريمة
> 
> ...



*شكرا الك اخي على مرورك الغالي والعطر*

*الرب يباركك *
​


----------

